# upset



## Lanason

Not sure I was very happy taking a picture tonight

but we came across a fully grown female lion in a 6ft by 8ft cage on display in a shopping mall in Cairo.

I was visible upset


----------



## Whitedesert

Lanason said:


> Not sure I was very happy taking a picture tonight
> 
> but we came across a fully grown female lion in a 6ft by 8ft cage on display in a shopping mall in Cairo.
> 
> I was visible upset


I could not handle that!!and would make one hell of a scene...Lions belong in huge expansive game farms (as there are no natural habitats left), they do not belong in cages of any size, period! To put the "king" of predators on display like that for peoples curiosity and "fun" is the most disrespectful and disgusting situation possible. Would like to see them with this lioness free in the wild on equal terms!


----------



## CatMandoo

It's incredibly sad the barbaric way many animals are treated. Not only here but many countries. Was watching a show on AJ a while back about some of these bast$$$$ in the Emirates that keep lions and other big cats out in the desert for showing off. They have removed their claws and their teeth are either removed or filed down to nubs. OMG!! I am sure this same practice goes on here.  There are several places (mainly restaurants of ALL places!!) in and around Alex that keep animals of all sorts for "guest amusement". They lost my business.


----------



## Lanason

CatMandoo said:


> It's incredibly sad the barbaric way many animals are treated. Not only here but many countries. Was watching a show on AJ a while back about some of these bast$$$$ in the Emirates that keep lions and other big cats out in the desert for showing off. They have removed their claws and their teeth are either removed or filed down to nubs. OMG!! I am sure this same practice goes on here.  There are several places (mainly restaurants of ALL places!!) in and around Alex that keep animals of all sorts for "guest amusement". They lost my business.


I posted a while back about a bathroom showroom with some really bad condition parrots..

Really sad


----------



## Eco-Mariner

I was very upset this week with a report on AJ from South Africa where 455 rhino were slaughtered by poachers in the last year. How cruel is man?


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## aPerfectCircle

There is a documentary called "Earthlings". If you haven't seen that movie already then please watch it and let us talk again about animal abuse.


----------



## Lanason

aPerfectCircle said:


> There is a documentary called "Earthlings". If you haven't seen that movie already then please watch it and let us talk again about animal abuse.


i was talking now - dont need to see anything worse thanks


----------



## mamasue

Lanason said:


> Not sure I was very happy taking a picture tonight
> 
> but we came across a fully grown female lion in a 6ft by 8ft cage on display in a shopping mall in Cairo.
> 
> I was visible upset



Adrian, I'd want to murder somebody if I saw that!!
The most angry I ever was in Egypt (And I was angry an unfeasible amount of times!!) was when an Egyptian friend took me to Cairo zoo!
The way the animals are kept there is barbaric...the same, lions in tiny cages, elephants chained by the leg in a tiny area, emaciated horses with their hooves grown so long that they couldn't stand...I could go on...
My Egyptian friend couldn't understand why I had to leave, with tears in my eyes....she thought it was perfectly normal to keep animals like that!

Seriously...Egyptians have no idea...they never will!!!!


----------



## Lanason

mamasue said:


> Adrian, I'd want to murder somebody if I saw that!!
> The most angry I ever was in Egypt (And I was angry an unfeasible amount of times!!) was when an Egyptian friend took me to Cairo zoo!
> The way the animals are kept there is barbaric...the same, lions in tiny cages, elephants chained by the leg in a tiny area, emaciated horses with their hooves grown so long that they couldn't stand...I could go on...
> My Egyptian friend couldn't understand why I had to leave, with tears in my eyes....she thought it was perfectly normal to keep animals like that!
> 
> Seriously...Egyptians have no idea...they never will!!!!


here is the photo (not the best) but I was :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## CatMandoo

Seen in Alex .....another thing I detest....ALL livestock should be banned from within city limits. (Eid should be no exception.)


----------



## MaidenScotland

I hate this eid.. I hate the sound of the sheep bleating when they are slaughtered outside your door.. luckily enough I live in a much classier building now and it doesn't happen we all buy our meat pre packed

I hate the smell of blood in the air

I hate seeing hoofs and tails in the mouths of the feral animals although I do appreciate they have to eat. 


In all honesty how can anyone hear what is going on then eat the results. 

I cannot when cooking cut meat up in cubes and eat it the same day .. 

I don't eat meat here because of halal and the disgusting state of butchers shops.

I think I might just turn into a cake eater.


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I hate this eid.. I hate the sound of the sheep bleating when they are slaughtered outside your door.. luckily enough I live in a much classier building now and it doesn't happen we all buy our meat pre packed
> 
> I hate the smell of blood in the air
> 
> I hate seeing hoofs and tails in the mouths of the feral animals although I do appreciate they have to eat.
> 
> 
> In all honesty how can anyone hear what is going on then eat the results.
> 
> I cannot when cooking cut meat up in cubes and eat it the same day ..
> 
> I don't eat meat here because of halal and the disgusting state of butchers shops.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might just turn into a cake eater.


Nothing wrong with that apart from....a moment on the lips is a life time on the hips...unfortunately


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Nothing wrong with that apart from....a moment on the lips is a life time on the hips...unfortunately




ohh my stairs in Spain will soon put paid to that,


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> I hate this eid.. I hate the sound of the sheep bleating when they are slaughtered outside your door.. luckily enough I live in a much classier building now and it doesn't happen we all buy our meat pre packed
> 
> I hate the smell of blood in the air
> 
> I hate seeing hoofs and tails in the mouths of the feral animals although I do appreciate they have to eat.
> 
> 
> In all honesty how can anyone hear what is going on then eat the results.
> 
> I cannot when cooking cut meat up in cubes and eat it the same day ..
> 
> I don't eat meat here because of halal and the disgusting state of butchers shops.
> 
> I think I might just turn into a cake eater.


I stay in my flat with the doors and windows closed while the disgusting slaughter-fest is going on.


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> ohh my stairs in Spain will soon put paid to that,


Ok so you sleeping on the top floor then.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> I hate this eid.. I hate the sound of the sheep bleating when they are slaughtered outside your door.. luckily enough I live in a much classier building now and it doesn't happen we all buy our meat pre packed
> 
> I hate the smell of blood in the air
> 
> I hate seeing hoofs and tails in the mouths of the feral animals although I do appreciate they have to eat.
> 
> 
> In all honesty how can anyone hear what is going on then eat the results.
> 
> I cannot when cooking cut meat up in cubes and eat it the same day ..
> 
> I don't eat meat here because of halal and the disgusting state of butchers shops.
> 
> I think I might just turn into a cake eater.


:focus: what has this Lion got to do with Eid:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> :focus: what has this Lion got to di with Eid:confused2:




animal cruelty... and as for someone who takes many threads off on a tangent.. where is my pointy stick


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> animal cruelty... and as for someone who takes many threads off on a tangent.. where is my pointy stick


the way of killing animals for eid for food, is very different to Wild Game animals in captivity.

go poke me with your stick


----------



## aPerfectCircle

Just in case you really care about Animals.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> the way of killing animals for eid for food, is very different to Wild Game animals in captivity.
> 
> go poke me with your stick





Look down the thread and see the photo of the animal on the balcony... it's not sunbathing,,


----------



## MaidenScotland

aPerfectCircle said:


> Just in case you really care about Animals.
> 
> Earthlings - Full length documentary (multi-subtitles) - YouTube




I do care about animal welfare and in fact I am active in helping animals here in Cairo,,, looking at videos does not make you care, ps I am not looking at it,


----------



## aPerfectCircle

MaidenScotland said:


> In all honesty how can anyone hear what is going on then eat the results.
> 
> I don't eat meat here because of halal and the disgusting state of butchers shops.


For that very reason you mentioned earlier, but if you choose to turn a blind eye to it then its your choice. Looking at videos will make you see the truth, care or not that is up to you to decide, ps why would you think I would care if you look at it or not!


----------



## MaidenScotland

aPerfectCircle said:


> For that very reason you mentioned earlier, but if you choose to turn a blind eye to it then its your choice. Looking at videos will make you see the truth, care or not that is up to you to decide, ps why would you think I would care if you look at it or not!




Sorry but I am at a complete loss on your meaning. 

I don't need to look at videos to see animal cruelty.. I see it each and every day when I leave my apartment.


----------



## aPerfectCircle

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry but I am at a complete loss on your meaning.
> 
> I don't need to look at videos to see animal cruelty.. I see it each and every day when I leave my apartment.


You are right, you are at a complete loss.


----------



## Lanason

aPerfectCircle said:


> You are right, you are at a complete loss.


Your post implies that Maiden "needs" to see the videos to understand and that if she doesn't, then she is turning a blind eye.

On the contrary she sees cruelty every day and does active charity work to support the cause.

So it appears that you are indeed a little confused :wacko: :nod:


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry but I am at a complete loss on your meaning.
> 
> I don't need to look at videos to see animal cruelty.. I see it each and every day when I leave my apartment.


I didn't realize you "kicked" the cat as you left :eyebrows: :bolt:


----------



## hurghadapat

aPerfectCircle said:


> You are right, you are at a complete loss.


You really shouldn't be critical of a person that you don't know....Maiden is an active member of an animal rescue society and is at this moment fostering some animals until hopefully they can be found good homes...so she is to be applauded for giving these animals a loving caring home rather than have them suffer the trauma of being in kennels or cattery.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> You really shouldn't be critical of a person that you don't know....Maiden is an active member of an animal rescue society and is at this moment fostering some animals until hopefully they can be found good homes...so she is to be applauded for giving these animals a loving caring home rather than have them suffer the trauma of being in kennels or cattery.:clap2::clap2::clap2:




I am now in the process of helping start up an new charity .. glutton for punishment lol


----------



## Eco-Mariner

*Title*



MaidenScotland said:


> I am now in the process of helping start up an new charity .. glutton for punishment lol


Is that yourself you refer, or the name of your new charity ? 



Eco-Mariner.


----------



## aPerfectCircle

Wow, you have your very own justice league around here MaidenScotland.

First of all this is not just another video of some retard yobs trying to cook a kitten in the microwave just for the fun of it. This is a documentary movie using hidden cameras to chronicle the day to day practices of the largest industries in the world which rely entirely on animals for profit. (That is the plot of the movie)

I found that some members here were interested in the movie, so I decided to post the link in case anyone else wanted to see it. MaidenScotland responded to it as if I am accusing her of animal cruelty(P.S. she is not going to look at the movie BTW) and then started to enlighten me about her active work to help animals in Cairo (Which is great and I am sure many people are grateful for her work as I am one of them)

This movie is not just about animal cruelty which you can see everyday you leave your apartment, there is so much more to it that you don't see or know behind closed doors that affect you and me and every other living being on this earth.

So, no Lanson I am not confused at all, and no HurghadaPat I won't be told by you or anyone else of what I should and shouldn't do since I didn't violate any rule of the forum.

P.S. Congratulations on your new charity, keep up the good work.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aPerfectCircle said:


> Wow, you have your very own justice league around here MaidenScotland.
> 
> First of all this is not just another video of some retard yobs trying to cook a kitten in the microwave just for the fun of it. This is a documentary movie using hidden cameras to chronicle the day to day practices of the largest industries in the world which rely entirely on animals for profit. (That is the plot of the movie)
> 
> I found that some members here were interested in the movie, so I decided to post the link in case anyone else wanted to see it. MaidenScotland responded to it as if I am accusing her of animal cruelty(P.S. she is not going to look at the movie BTW) and then started to enlighten me about her active work to help animals in Cairo (Which is great and I am sure many people are grateful for her work as I am one of them)
> 
> This movie is not just about animal cruelty which you can see everyday you leave your apartment, there is so much more to it that you don't see or know behind closed doors that affect you and me and every other living being on this earth.
> 
> So, no Lanson I am not confused at all, and no HurghadaPat I won't be told by you or anyone else of what I should and shouldn't do since I didn't violate any rule of the forum.
> 
> P.S. Congratulations on your new charity, keep up the good work.




I said I was not going to watch the it simply because I am saturated with cruelty.. you don't know what I am sent and I simply cannot stomach watching any more,. I cannot get away from what is on my doorstep but I can refuse to look at any more videos.. only yesterday I was sent some concerning the army and animals, plus photographs of animals that are used in Zoophilia legally in Germany.. there is only so much one can take.


----------



## Lanason

aPerfectCircle said:


> Wow, you have your very own justice league around here MaidenScotland.
> 
> First of all this is not just another video of some retard yobs trying to cook a kitten in the microwave just for the fun of it. This is a documentary movie using hidden cameras to chronicle the day to day practices of the largest industries in the world which rely entirely on animals for profit. (That is the plot of the movie)
> 
> I found that some members here were interested in the movie, so I decided to post the link in case anyone else wanted to see it. MaidenScotland responded to it as if I am accusing her of animal cruelty(P.S. she is not going to look at the movie BTW) and then started to enlighten me about her active work to help animals in Cairo (Which is great and I am sure many people are grateful for her work as I am one of them)
> 
> This movie is not just about animal cruelty which you can see everyday you leave your apartment, there is so much more to it that you don't see or know behind closed doors that affect you and me and every other living being on this earth.
> 
> So, no Lanson I am not confused at all, and no HurghadaPat I won't be told by you or anyone else of what I should and shouldn't do since I didn't violate any rule of the forum.
> 
> P.S. Congratulations on your new charity, keep up the good work.


Ok I'm sure your not confused !! Justice League - maybe just informing you of some facts.


----------



## Whitedesert

Eco-Mariner said:


> I was very upset this week with a report on AJ from South Africa where 455 rhino were slaughtered by poachers in the last year. How cruel is man?
> 
> 
> Eco-Mariner.


 The things is, South Africa is the last stand for the rhino. The poachers basically concentrated on the rest of Africa, as many of the private game farms where the SA rhinos are kept are protected. Now, with nothing left in the rest of Africa their attention has moved to SA, where they basically use helicopters to come into a private game reserve, only sedate the rhino, because gunshots will attract armed game rangers, and then cut off the horn while the animal is still alive!! The battle is being lost because of the large expanse of these game farms, and only so many armed game rangers can be employed. In the National Kruger Park the game rangers have now been issued with automatic assault rifles, but the area is vast (the Kruger Park is bigger than England). The horn of a rhino is hair, nothing more, nothing less, yet those twits in Asia thinks, in its powdered form it will improve their sex lives and keep them from going limb! And so they pay thousand of US dollars for a couple grams of the stuff, and creates the market that creates the slaughter. Dammit! How can we prove to these idiots that the hair powder does absolutely nothing for them!


----------



## hurghadapat

aPerfectCircle said:


> Wow, you have your very own justice league around here MaidenScotland.
> 
> First of all this is not just another video of some retard yobs trying to cook a kitten in the microwave just for the fun of it. This is a documentary movie using hidden cameras to chronicle the day to day practices of the largest industries in the world which rely entirely on animals for profit. (That is the plot of the movie)
> 
> I found that some members here were interested in the movie, so I decided to post the link in case anyone else wanted to see it. MaidenScotland responded to it as if I am accusing her of animal cruelty(P.S. she is not going to look at the movie BTW) and then started to enlighten me about her active work to help animals in Cairo (Which is great and I am sure many people are grateful for her work as I am one of them)
> 
> This movie is not just about animal cruelty which you can see everyday you leave your apartment, there is so much more to it that you don't see or know behind closed doors that affect you and me and every other living being on this earth.
> 
> So, no Lanson I am not confused at all, and no HurghadaPat I won't be told by you or anyone else of what I should and shouldn't do since I didn't violate any rule of the forum.
> 
> P.S. Congratulations on your new charity, keep up the good work.


I am sorry but in my opinion you appear to be conducting a personal attack against Maiden.....and that is against forum rules so if you continue along those lines it will result in an infraction for you.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> The things is, South Africa is the last stand for the rhino. The poachers basically concentrated on the rest of Africa, as many of the private game farms where the SA rhinos are kept are protected. Now, with nothing left in the rest of Africa their attention has moved to SA, where they basically use helicopters to come into a private game reserve, only sedate the rhino, because gunshots will attract armed game rangers, and then cut off the horn while the animal is still alive!! The battle is being lost because of the large expanse of these game farms, and only so many armed game rangers can be employed. In the National Kruger Park the game rangers have now been issued with automatic assault rifles, but the area is vast (the Kruger Park is bigger than England). The horn of a rhino is hair, nothing more, nothing less, yet those twits in Asia thinks, in its powdered form it will improve their sex lives and keep them from going limb! And so they pay thousand of US dollars for a couple grams of the stuff, and creates the market that creates the slaughter. Dammit! How can we prove to these idiots that the hair powder does absolutely nothing for them!




Nothing you can do will ever convince them. I watched a documentary on the smuggling of tiger feet and penises into China horrific but what shocked me was that the money made through this is bigger than the illegal drugs trade so until the big big profit is taken out of it the problem will not go away.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Quote: *Whitedesert *_ "And so they pay thousand of US dollars for a couple grams of the stuff, and creates the market that creates the slaughter. Dammit! How can we prove to these idiots that the hair powder does absolutely nothing for them!" _


Scare tactics is a good start.
Mass advertising the fact that the powdered hair gives them Aids or HIV or e-bola may help.

With all the cheap viagra in Asia and Arabia there is no real need. 
It's the same with Shark-Fin soup, this gruel posing as a delicacy is no more than an age-old culture designed to maximise profits from the cruelty of mankind.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I used to have dealings with the Chinese in the UK and it is true to say they will eat anything as long as it's fresh, they are not too keen on eating food that has been frozen. 

I was at a Chinese restaurant the other night... braised camel hoof was on the menu as was chicken feet.


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I used to have dealings with the Chinese in the UK and it is true to say they will eat anything as long as it's fresh, they are not too keen on eating food that has been frozen.
> 
> I was at a Chinese restaurant the other night... braised camel hoof was on the menu as was chicken feet.


So what you supposed to do....suck the bones :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> So what you supposed to do....suck the bones :confused2:




I do not even want to think about it.

I was in China in the 80s eating at a banquet laid on in our honour, sea slugs are a taste and sight that will haunt me forever.. No way could our host loose face


----------



## aPerfectCircle

hurghadapat said:


> I am sorry but in my opinion you appear to be conducting a personal attack against Maiden.....and that is against forum rules so if you continue along those lines it will result in an infraction for you.


I am sorry but it was in your opinion that I was criticizing Maiden not personally attacking her. As I am sure that Maiden (Moderator) can delete my posts and issue an infraction herself anytime she thinks I was out of line.


----------



## CAIRODEMON

MaidenScotland said:


> I do not even want to think about it.
> 
> I was in China in the 80s eating at a banquet laid on in our honour, sea slugs are a taste and sight that will haunt me forever.. No way could our host loose face


Shanghai 1996. Fresh snake brought to our table, lop off the head peel off the skin chop it into pieces and cook in front of you. You really cannot refrain from eating or all sorts of face is lost. Didn't taste to bad as I remember. Anyway if you have been to a sushi bar in Tokyo harbour you will know that most Japanese will send it back if the squid or shrimp is not still moving. Won't talk about the fresh monkey brain which was available at a (quite good) establishment in Burma. 

These tales of animal cruelty are indeed sad, but isn't the real issue how human beings, especially children, are treated in this country and many others.


----------



## MaidenScotland

CAIRODEMON said:


> Shanghai 1996. Fresh snake brought to our table, lop off the head peel off the skin chop it into pieces and cook in front of you. You really cannot refrain from eating or all sorts of face is lost. Didn't taste to bad as I remember. Anyway if you have been to a sushi bar in Tokyo harbour you will know that most Japanese will send it back if the squid or shrimp is not still moving. Won't talk about the fresh monkey brain which was available at a (quite good) establishment in Burma.
> 
> These tales of animal cruelty are indeed sad, but isn't the real issue how human beings, especially children, are treated in this country and many others.




I have had rattle snake in Canada.. without the rattle


Yes child protection is another issue but this post is about animals,


----------



## mamasue

Watching a video doesn't help anything...the people who are already against animal cruelty are the ones that watch them....
Over the 5 years I spent in Egypt, I saw so many acts of cruelty to animals...often being done by children, to so called pets, with adults watching!
One of the worst was 3 young guys throwing a dog (that obviously trusted them) off the top floor of a block of flats.....
The guys were apparently traced, and sent to jail (to appease the tourists more than anything, I suspect!!).... but it didn't help that poor dog!!
That one kept me awake at nights for a long time!

Ok... maybe we can't do much in a country like Egypt in the big scheme..but people like Maiden can make a HUGE difference to the lives of some!!

I heard a thing recently....a guy was walking along a beach, where thousands of crabs were stranded and dying.....he was walking along, throwing them back into the sea.
Another guy said to him "Why are you bothering....you can't really make much difference"
He replied "It makes a world of difference to the few I manage to save".


----------



## MaidenScotland

Every little helps.. 

I am a realist and know that some beasts are bred purely for the kitchen table and I really have no problem with it. I know that there are horrific slaughter houses the whole world over. I know that animal cruelty is a world wide problem.. but I am here in Egypt and try and do my bit. 
I can not interfere in the horrific slaughter houses here as that would probably be deemed as insulting Islam..
I can not interfere in the horrific slaughter houses in other parts of the world.. geographically it is impossible for me but that doesn't mean to say I do not know what is going on.


----------

